# Multi Sports Pak



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I keep seeing something about E* having a regional multi sports pack for $5/month but that it is only available in some areas. I couldn't really find anything specific about it even on Dish's site so I don't know if it even still exists.

I currently have the 622, the gold package, LA locals and NY distant - would this sports pack add anything I don't have? We primarily are football fans - not interested in other sports.

Are any of the channels in the sports pack HD?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

the sports pack gives you access to all the other rsns and NBAtv. But blackout rules still apply and in order to see out of market pro sports you need to by the appropriate package


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

BFG said:


> the sports pack gives you access to all the other rsns and NBAtv. But blackout rules still apply and in order to see out of market pro sports you need to by the appropriate package


So you wouldn't get all the games (like D* NFL package), just ones in the region you buy?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is $5.99. It si subject to blackouts and it is on the website. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/...port/index.asp?viewby=1&packid=10161&sortby=1

All major league pro games are blacked out. You willsee some college and minor league games, baseball games that run over the alolted time and every once in a blue moon something is in the clear when it should not be.

But don't expect NHL or NBA games. And there is no regular seaon NFL football on these RSNs----so that won't be there.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> So you wouldn't get all the games (like D* NFL package), just ones in the region you buy?


RSN's don't have NFL games (with the exception of some preseason games). If you want NFL games, it will not give you anything except maybe some highlight shows. And none of the RSN's are in HD yet, some hope for sometime in the fall.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> All major league pro games are blacked out.


Correct in spirit, but not precisely accurate. We've been seeing some MLS games this year, and with NBA TV, you get some NBA games. (I'll concede that Canadian football and WNBA games aren't really "major league".)

The whole scoop: http://www.carload.com/dishsports.htm


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I watch the Mariners almost everyday on FOX Sports NW - - - Isn't that a RSN?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not all games are blacked out. In my dma, I could watch Pirates and Mets. I have the Mets, but would need the multi-sports to get the Pirates, everything else would be blacked out.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

cyberized said:


> I watch the Mariners almost everyday on FOX Sports NW - - - Isn't that a RSN?


Yeah, but Beaverton is in the Mariners Territory.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I KNOW that - the POINT I was TRYING to share is that some PRO Sports are on our RSN's - - - - in answer to someone above in this thread that stated "you do NOT receive any PRO Sports" when you get the RSN's in the MultiSport Pack.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

And they were pretty much correct, since multisports for the most part only adds RSNs which would be blacked out for most Pro Sports out of market. That is someone in St. Louis would not get the Mariners on FSN Northwest. They would be blacked out.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Amd you don't get them in the multi sports ack. you only get the games in YOUR area on YOUR RSN and you don't need the multi ports pack for that.

To be fair there are some cases where you might see games from an adjacent area if you are "claimed" by both teams bit those situations are rare. And as FTA Michael poins out the NBA channel (not an RSN but part of the package) has some games---and apparently MLS games are not blacked out.


in any event he is apaprently looking for football. If he means college football he might see some---also CFL bu not the NFL.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> and apparently MLS games are not blacked out.


To clarify, only _some_ MLS games have been in the clear this year. As in, a few. But I find it remarkable that any should be available at all.

If you want to say that "most" or "almost all" live major league pro sporting events are blacked out to most Sports Pack subscribers, I would have to agree.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

garys said:


> Not all games are blacked out. In my dma, I could watch Pirates and Mets. I have the Mets, but would need the multi-sports to get the Pirates, everything else would be blacked out.


Same here, normally I get CCSN which gets me Baltimore games. But when I added the multi-sport I get Fox-Pittsburgh added which gives me Pittsburgh games. As I'm in their territory, no blackouts.

Of course that's not the real reason I added it. I wanted Fox Sports South which has some SEC football which is not blacked out.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback! This lets me know that the multi sport pak is not what I want. Too bad E* doesn't have D*'s NFL Sunday Ticket HD!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> To clarify, only _some_ MLS games have been in the clear this year. As in, a few. But I find it remarkable that any should be available at all.
> 
> If you want to say that "most" or "almost all" live major league pro sporting events are blacked out to most Sports Pack subscribers, I would have to agree.


i must have misinterpreted your earlier comment on MLS games. Based on your last statement I suspect that there are occasional mistakes in the application of the blaclouts and that occasionally allows us to seea game that perhaps ought to be blacked out.

In the end this pack is an unreliable way to get major league sports. and since the OP apparently wants NFL football it won't net him any regular season or playoff games.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

There have been a couple of bonuses for baseball this season. Some Twins games that are broadcast on My29 and simulcast on FSN North have been in the clear (usually on Sunday afternoons). And, most of the Mets games on SNY have only been allocated at 2 1/2 hours instead of three. You can usually catch the last couple of innings even if there has been no rain delay or extra innings involved.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Geronimo, no, I'm seeing MLS games too often (maybe 2-3 a week) for me to guess that they've been overlooked or messed up. Seems as though they're the Comcast RSN games, but I may be wrong. I must confess that I don't care enough about MLS games to try to figure out the pattern, but I'll bet there's a reason for it. Or I'm just wrong. 

(Edit: Fixed Of to Or.)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> Geronimo, no, I'm seeing MLS games too often (maybe 2-3 a week) for me to guess that they've been overlooked or messed up. Seems as though they're the Comcast RSN games, but I may be wrong. I must confess that I don't care enough about MLS games to try to figure out the pattern, but I'll bet there's a reason for it. Of I'm just wrong.


OK. Whatever you say. I just would not count on this package to get me pro sports. i had it for 2 years and I did see the end ofa lot of baseball games but not much of the other pro sports.


----------



## jpj (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess I will be able to see a lot of college games with the Multisports pack? 

So it would be $6 /month to add to Dish Silver HD and then $5 fee to drop it after college football season is over?

Does this sound right?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not really, a lot of the channels would show the same game and some of the sec games get blacked out. I also heard (but don't quote me on this) acc games may be blacked out as well. the ESPN game plan may be more what you are looking for jpj.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

garys said:


> Not really, a lot of the channels would show the same game and some of the sec games get blacked out. I also heard (but don't quote me on this) acc games may be blacked out as well. the ESPN game plan may be more what you are looking for jpj.


The only time I have seen a college game (sec or acc) blacked out, was when ESPN (or ESPN2) was showing the same game.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If I had to make an estimate, I'd say that last year about 70% of college football games were blacked out. For college men's basketball, I'd put the figure at about 40% on average, with maybe 15% blacked out during the non-conference months, rising to 90% blacked out during the conference tournaments.

As I wrote once: For college sports blackouts, the rule of thumb is that anything that's available as part of a PPV package will be blacked out on the RSNs. That includes conference games that are available as part of a PPV package in some other part of the country. There are a few exceptions but, hey, that's why I call it a rule of thumb.

To focus on what you get, that means an extra 4 or 5 football games a week, a couple dozen non-conference basketball games per week early in the season, a dozen per week in February, and a handful during conference tournaments. That's in addition to all the other games and shows you get. Is that worth $6/month? Only you can say.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Shhh! I've been watching Twins and Mets games all season, now the secret is out!



saltrek said:


> There have been a couple of bonuses for baseball this season. Some Twins games that are broadcast on My29 and simulcast on FSN North have been in the clear (usually on Sunday afternoons). And, most of the Mets games on SNY have only been allocated at 2 1/2 hours instead of three. You can usually catch the last couple of innings even if there has been no rain delay or extra innings involved.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> As I wrote once: For college sports blackouts, the rule of thumb is that anything that's available as part of a PPV package will be blacked out on the RSNs. That includes conference games that are available as part of a PPV package in some other part of the country. There are a few exceptions but, hey, that's why I call it a rule of thumb.


Just to highlight the major exception here - due to contracts the ACC and SEC have signed with ESPN, ACC and SEC games (bball and fball) will be blackjed out to anyone outside of the conference home area, whether the game is on a PPV package or not. So those ACC bball games on Fox Sports South will be blacked out outside of ACC territory. (The ACC Sunday Night games are national telecasts and exempt from this rule.) And due to contracts the Big 12 has signed with ESPN, bball games on RSNs are blacked out everywhere except for the home states of the teams, i.e. Texas vs. A&M will be blacked out everywhere except Texas.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I've mentioned this often in the past but I get Sportstime Ohio now for the Indians, The Cavaliers and Bluejackets on FSN Ohio. the Multisports package adds in the Pittsburgh Penguins from FSN Pittsburgh..


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

TimL said:


> I've mentioned this often in the past but I get Sportstime Ohio now for the Indians, The Cavaliers and Bluejackets on FSN Ohio. the Multisports package adds in the Pittsburgh Penguins from FSN Pittsburgh..


We got the Penguins games here in North East Ohio because the former Cleveland Lumberjacks were a farm team for the Pens.

In the extreme western end of Ohio (Munster, near the Indianna border midway between Dayton and Toledo) a Sportspak sub would get the Indians, Tigers and Reds in the clear!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Cleveland is also fairly close to Pittsburgh. i have no doubt that the the penguins calim a fair chunk of ohio as their territory and that the Cavaliers of the NBA claim parts of Pennsylvania.


----------

